# Pilot Officer E. F. S. Travis



## wmvol (Jan 1, 2008)

Daniel Hunt of the Wings Museum has found a tragic record regarding the above in the Operation Record Book for Redhill Aerodrome, for 20th June 1944. This reads as follows:

20.6.1944 13:00 hours. Pilot Officer E.F.S. Travis (157020) was accidentally killed shortly after noon. He was on duty in the watch office when guns of a Spitfire standing on the airfield were accidentally fired by the pilot.

This incident occurred directly next to the Wings Museum building at Redhill Aerodrome and we feel it would be a fitting tribute to include some information about P.O. Travis within the Wings Museum. We are also hoping to erect a memorial plaque close to where this tragic accident happened as we feel it is of vital importance to remember and pay respect to those who lost their lives while on active service, indeed this is what the Wings Remembrance Museum is all about.

Pilot Officer Travis served under the name Travis, but his real name was Ernest, Fleetwood, Street, Till. He is buried at Southport (Birkdale) Cemetery. Sec K. Grave 144. Age 34. Son of Pte. Alan Gordon Till, Australian Infantry (killed in action at Gallipoli 6th/9th August, 1915 at the age of 29) and Mabel Till; husband of Elizabeth Everard Travis, of Formby.

If anyone has any information regarding Pilot Officer Travis please contact the Wings Museum today!
wingsmuseum.co.uk


----------



## P-Popsie (Oct 29, 2008)

I dont but i will soon and what i find you'll get well done this is exactly what these forums are for


----------

